# Nên mua ghế massage Gintell không?



## seoelip (2/7/21)

*Nên mua ghế massage Gintell không*_? Là quan tâm của rất nhiều người. Để hiểu hơn về mẫu ghế Gintell bạn có thể tham khảo nội dung trong bài viết dưới đây. 
Gintell là chuỗi cửa hàng chuyên kinh doanh những sản phẩm chăm sóc sức khỏe. Tại đây bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy những sản phẩm như ghế massage, máy chạy bộ, xe đạp tập,... Tuy nhiên, nhiều người băn khoăn liệu mua những sản phẩm của Gintell có tốt hay không? Để giải đáp điều này bạn hãy cùng _*Elipsport*_ tìm hiểu những vấn đề sau đây nhé._
*Ghế massage Gintell có tốt không?*
Để biết được Gintell có tốt và phù hợp với bạn hay không bạn có thể tìm hiểu chúng thông qua những ưu và nhược điểm dưới đây.



_Chế độ massage nhiệt hồng ngoại trên ghế Gintell được đánh giá cao_​*Ưu điểm của ghế massage Gintell*

Ghế massage Gintell được đánh giá là những sản phẩm có kiểu dáng thanh lịch phù hợp lắp đặt tại nhiều không gian khác nhau.
Chế độ massage nhiệt hồng ngoại giúp thúc đẩy quá trình tuần hoàn máu và trao đổi chất trong cơ thể, từ đó tăng lợi ích cho sức khỏe của người cao tuổi.
Công nghệ điều khiển bằng giọng nói tiên tiến nhất. Chỉ với một câu “Hi Hi Gintell”, bạn có thể khởi động máy và lựa chọn bài massage phù hợp. Không cần phải mất nhiều thời gian tìm kiếm điều khiển và bấm nút để điều chỉnh ghế.
Ghế massage Gintell DéSpace Star sử dụng hệ thống túi khí 3D đảm bảo massage sâu toàn bộ cơ thể, mang lại cho bạn cảm giác hài lòng và thư thái. Điều này giúp tăng cường phúc khí cho người cao tuổi.
DéSpace Star có độ nghiêng vừa phải và 3 vị trí ngồi linh hoạt, cho phép bạn kê ghế sát tường để tiết kiệm diện tích và tối đa sự thoải mái của ghế.
Công nghệ không trọng lực: Với 3 vị trí ngồi linh hoạt, bạn có thể tối đa hóa sự thoải mái của mình, đồng thời phân bổ trọng lượng đều để có thể massage sâu hơn và mạnh mẽ hơn.
Các chương trình I-sensing và I-memory đã được tích hợp vào ghế massage Gintell DéSpace Star. Đây là một tập hợp các quy trình đo lường toàn bộ cơ thể, để chuẩn bị một cơ chế massage vừa đủ, phục hồi cơ thể một cách hiệu quả và giảm bớt sự cố lặp đi lặp lại.



_Tính năng không trọng lực của ghế massage Gintell giúp người dùng thư giãn tối đa_​*Nhược điểm của ghế massage Gintell*

Những sản phẩm của ghế massage Gintell mang lại rất nhiều trải nghiệm tốt cho người tiêu dùng. Tuy nhiên, hầu hết những mẫu ghế có chất lượng với những tính năng như trên đều có giá giao động từ 100 - 300 triệu. Do vậy, không phải ai cũng thích hợp để sử dụng những sản phẩm của Gintell.
Ở những dòng sản phẩm được đánh giá có mức bình dân hơn thì những tính năng của ghế massage Gintell không được đánh giá cao. So với những sản phẩm có mẫu thiết kế và chức năng tương tự thì ghế massage Gintell có giá cao hơn nhiều lần. Đây cũng là điểm khiến nhiều người cân nhắc khi mua sản phẩm này.
Không đa dạng sản phẩm: Tại hệ thống cửa hàng của Gintell không có nhiều mẫu sản phẩm ghế massage cho bạn lựa chọn. Điểm qua chưa đến 10 mẫu ghế massage đang được bán trên website. Cũng vì điều này mà giới hạn đi sự lựa chọn của khách hàng.
Những mẫu ghế massage của Gintell còn chưa thực sự gần gũi với đại đa số khách hàng là người lớn tuổi. Bởi hầu hết những chế độ massage và hướng dẫn sử dụng máy đều là Tiếng Anh.



_Điều khiển bằng Tiếng Anh có thể gây khó khăn cho người cao tuổi_​*Có nên mua ghế massage Gintell không?*
Hiện những mẫu ghế của Gintell được đánh giá cao về chất lượng. Tuy nhiên giá thành còn khá cao. Đối với những khách hàng dư dả về tài chính có thể cân nhắc những mẫu ghế massage này.
Đối với những khách hàng không quá cầu kỳ về mặt hình thức thì có thể tham khảo những mẫu ghế massage nội địa do Việt Nam sản xuất.
Việc người Việt dùng hàng Việt không chỉ góp phần giúp nâng tầm thương hiệu Việt. Ngoài ra, nó còn giúp bạn tiết kiệm chi phí rất nhiều bởi những yếu tố sau.

Sản phẩm Việt đến trực tiếp tay người tiêu dùng. Do vậy, những chi phí phát sinh như thuế nhập khẩu, chi phí kho bãi, dịch vụ bên thứ 3 được loại bỏ. Nhờ điều này mà những sản phẩm đến tay người tiêu dùng có giá khá mềm.
Chế độ bảo hành bảo trì dài hạn giúp người tiêu dùng an tâm khi sử dụng sản phẩm.
*Những mẫu ghế massage được đánh giá cao hiện nay *
Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều mẫu* ghế massage* được đánh giá cao về chất lượng và tính năng sản phẩm. Nhưng nổi bật và có nhiều ưu đãi trong chính sách bán hàng phải kể đến những sản phẩm đến từ Tập đoàn thể thao Elipsport.



_Những mẫu ghế massage ELIP đang được nhiều người quan tâm_​Tại hệ thống 121 cửa hàng của Tập đoàn thể thao Elipsport luôn có sẵn những mẫu ghế massage có giá từ bình dân đến cao cấp. Điều này đáp ứng được nhu cầu của từng nhóm khách hàng khác nhau. Nếu bạn muốn mua các sản phẩm khác như máy chạy bộ, *máy tập thể hình* ,xe đạp tập,... thì cũng có thể tham khảo thông tin tại elipsport.vn
Trên đây là giải đáp thắc mắc có *nên mua ghế massage Gintell không*? Có thể thấy đây là mẫu ghế được đánh giá cao về chất lượng. Tuy nhiên giá thành còn khá cao chưa phù hợp với đại đa số người Việt.


----------

